# Tivo Stream 4k Remote



## jaj2276

I am thinking of getting a Tivo Stream 4k and putting it on a TV that already has a Mini (the old v1 Mini). Is there any chance of using one remote (I assume this one) to control both the 4k and the Mini (not at the same time of course)?


----------



## mdavej

jaj2276 said:


> I am thinking of getting a Tivo Stream 4k and putting it on a TV that already has a Mini (the old v1 Mini). Is there any chance of using one remote (I assume this one) to control both the 4k and the Mini (not at the same time of course)?


Not a chance.


----------



## rczrider

This thread reminds me...the TS4K remote sucks hard and I keep meaning to try pairing the Mi Box remote.


----------



## CybrFyre

Personally, I love the layout and feel and size of the remote

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

CybrFyre said:


> Personally, I love the layout and feel and size of the remote


No Play/Pause button is the main thing that kills it for me. Not everything works with just the ok button. Lack of ffwd/rew also kind of sucks too. Skip and ffwd are different and need dedicated buttons. Arrows don't always work for ffwd, and neither does a long press of Skip. So for me, the TS4K remote leaves a lot to be desired. I'd take a Fire stick remote any day.


----------



## CybrFyre

I initially thought the single d pad would also be an issue. I am happy with how well it works. No more hitting the wrong d pad by accident as with the old remote.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ke3ju

Unfortunately, the perfect remote for the TS4K is these three together...and still doesn't control the volume on my receiver.


----------



## Alex_7

ke3ju said:


> Unfortunately, the perfect remote for the TS4K is these three together...and still doesn't control the volume on my receiver.
> 
> View attachment 50181


How were you able to connect the firetv remote to your tivo stream?


----------



## ke3ju

Alex_7 said:


> How were you able to connect the firetv remote to your tivo stream?


I looked up how to re-pair a FireTV remote (basically just puts it in Bluetooth pairing mode), went to the Bluetooth section in settings on the TS4K and paired it.


----------



## Alex_7

ke3ju said:


> I looked up how to re-pair a FireTV remote (basically just puts it in Bluetooth pairing mode), went to the Bluetooth section in settings on the TS4K and paired it.


Do I need to disconnect the fire tv remote from the firetv device first?


----------



## rczrider

ke3ju said:


> Unfortunately, the perfect remote for the TS4K is these three together...and still doesn't control the volume on my receiver.


I can't stand Roku, but their (latest?) remote - which has volume control on the side - is easily my favorite of all my devices. It's BT and IR. I'd be thrilled if an Android TV remote were configured like this, with the 4 advertising/paid "channel" buttons something that could be programmed to launch whatever apps you want.


----------



## Alex_7

ke3ju said:


> I looked up how to re-pair a FireTV remote (basically just puts it in Bluetooth pairing mode), went to the Bluetooth section in settings on the TS4K and paired it.


Thanks, I will try this tonight. Do the play/pause rewind functions work?


----------



## JOHN JUEHRS

Anyone know why my volume buttons dont work?


----------



## JOHN JUEHRS

Great Remote


----------



## Alex_7

JOHN JUEHRS said:


> Great Remote


woah, where can i order this?


----------



## rczrider

Alex_7 said:


> woah, where can i order this?


$50 on Amazon


----------



## JOHN JUEHRS

Alex_7 said:


> woah, where can i order this?


https://www.amazon.com/SofaBaton-U1-Smartphone-Entertainment-Compatible/dp/B07XG1HT7G


----------



## mdavej

Above remote should also be able to control the TS4K, theoretically, since it can control the Nvidia Shield. So the OP could control both his TS4K and Mini with one remote. A Harmony hub based remote would also work.


----------



## Alex_7

rczrider said:


> $50 on Amazon


Thanks, I wonder if it will work with my TS4K


----------



## mdavej

Alex_7 said:


> Thanks, I wonder if it will work with my TS4K


Hmm... I wonder


mdavej said:


> Above remote should also be able to control the TS4K, theoretically, since it can control the Nvidia Shield...


----------



## Alex_7

mdavej said:


> Hmm... I wonder


I did not see your post..if someone can confirm it works with the TiVo stream then I'm sold.


----------



## ke3ju

JOHN JUEHRS said:


> Great Remote


I was looking at this one, but wanted to wait and see if others are using it, and how well its working.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ke3ju

ke3ju said:


> I was looking at this one, but wanted to wait and see if others are using it, and how well its working.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I just pulled the trigger in this. It'll be here tomorrow. I'll let you all know how I make out with it.


----------



## keithg1964

I have an Logitech Ultimate remote with an hub. It controls the TiVo Stream via Bluetooth (setup device an and Android Shield).


----------



## usamac

rczrider said:


> This thread reminds me...the TS4K remote sucks hard and I keep meaning to try pairing the Mi Box remote.


I disagree, the tivo remote is one of the nicest remotes that have come with a media streaming device in some time.

If function of it is your issue, consider using ButtonMapper to optimize it to your needs. Worked wonders for me!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## usamac

mdavej said:


> No Play/Pause button is the main thing that kills it for me. Not everything works with just the ok button. Lack of ffwd/rew also kind of sucks too. Skip and ffwd are different and need dedicated buttons. Arrows don't always work for ffwd, and neither does a long press of Skip. So for me, the TS4K remote leaves a lot to be desired. I'd take a Fire stick remote any day.


Again, use button mapper to adjust it to your needs. GL

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

usamac said:


> Again, use button mapper to adjust it to your needs. GL


Thanks. But button mapper can only re-purpose buttons that physically exist. If I need 10 buttons but the remote only has 5, I can remap all day long and still end up with 5 functions. In any case, I don't have a TS4K and never will unless the next version of the remote has more physical buttons, among other things.


----------



## foghorn2

mdavej said:


> Thanks. But button mapper can only re-purpose buttons that physically exist. If I need 10 buttons but the remote only has 5, I can remap all day long and still end up with 5 functions. In any case, I don't have a TS4K and never will unless the next version of the remote has more physical buttons, among other things.


exactly , even the AirTv Mini 4k has play/pause, rrw, fwd buttons, and its just the right size and weight too.

The Tivo Mini remote is a failure.


----------



## usamac

mdavej said:


> Thanks. But button mapper can only re-purpose buttons that physically exist. If I need 10 buttons but the remote only has 5, I can remap all day long and still end up with 5 functions. In any case, I don't have a TS4K and never will unless the next version of the remote has more physical buttons, among other things.


Have you actually tried it? BM will allow you to assign 3 different functions in 1 button with single, double and long press. Not to mention, there are 10 # you could use as well.

It's not just for making buttons work that already exist, I have a button for screenshots, ever seen that on a stream box remote?

I get it could have come with a playbutton, but lemonade out of lemons and all..

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

usamac said:


> Have you actually tried it? BM will allow you to assign 3 different functions in 1 button with single, double and long press. Not to mention, there are 10 # you could use as well.
> 
> It's not just for making buttons work that already exist, I have a button for screenshots, ever seen that on a stream box remote?
> 
> I get it could have come with a playbutton, but lemonade out of lemons and all..
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


Have you had any luck mapping the "Live" button? It's not working for me


----------



## usamac

Alex_7 said:


> Have you had any luck mapping the "Live" button? It's not working for me


No, I was not able to.. same with the Netflix button. But the guide and tivo buttons are fair game 

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

usamac said:


> No, I was not able to.. same with the Netflix button. But the guide and tivo buttons are fair game
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


Yeah I mapped the guide button to open reel good app with one tap, JustWatch with two taps

TiVo button opens fuboTV with a tap, two taps opens YouTube tv loving it so far


----------



## mdavej

usamac said:


> Have you actually tried it? BM will allow you to assign 3 different functions in 1 button with single, double and long press. Not to mention, there are 10 # you could use as well.
> 
> It's not just for making buttons work that already exist, I have a button for screenshots, ever seen that on a stream box remote?
> 
> I get it could have come with a playbutton, but lemonade out of lemons and all..


That's good to know. I appreciate the additional info. No, I've never tried it with this particular remote as I don't have one. But I do have several JP1 universal remotes where I can put 5 functions on a single button - short press, long press, double press, shifted and double shifted. I've also used FLIRC for remapping on other devices. It's great to have that kind of flexibility. But nothing beats a dedicated, single function button. It's a big reason I don't use Harmony remotes and one of the reasons I won't get a TS4K. Yes, I could put rew/play/ffwd on 4/5/6 if I wanted. But I don't want to spend money on a device where that's necessary when I already have other devices with the correct functionality. If they had designed the remote correctly to begin with, we wouldn't have to jump through hoops and compromise functionality.


----------



## foghorn2

Yeah , whoever designed the remote should be cancelled, I mean fired.


----------



## babsonnexus

ke3ju said:


> I just pulled the trigger in this. It'll be here tomorrow. I'll let you all know how I make out with it.


I got mine on Friday (open box, 40% off no less, came brand new). It takes A LOT to get it set up right, but once you do it is wonderful. Some tips from my experience:


Set up your TV and AV System first and then hide them. Make sure if you want to change how any button functions, do it first. For instance, on my Samsung TV the default action was "Power", which you would think would be fine. However, that does not turn the TV off. For that, I needed to change the action to "Power Switch" or something like that. A lot of little things to look our for on this that you'll want to make sure work right before you add other equipment.


For each other thing you add (IE, TiVO Bolt, TiVO Stream 4K+), you are going to have to tell it each time what you want it to do for the Power and Volume buttons. This is why getting those right at the beginning is so important because if the button does not do what you want it it to do, you are going to have to also go back and reprogram each individual thing that uses that button press.


This brings me to Macros. As an example, I want the Power button turn on/off both my TV and AV system. It is actually pretty simple to set these macros up and it is one of the options of a button. As a point here, if you are reprogramming what a button does, first erase what it does, then add something new. Also, on the remote, make sure you have selected the thing you want to program to. Even though in the app you may be programming the TiVO, if you have DVD player selected on the remote it will actually be changing that.


With TiVO DVR units, I found it was pretty spot on. However, there were a few problems. For instance, even though there is a button already programmed to "back", whatever it does is not the "back" function. I had to teach it from the original remote, which required switching from RF to IR mode. It was pretty painless, but you only realize what needs to change when you do it. The color buttons are the same as TiVO and are programmed to be those things, but they are not in the same order. I also did not like the default choices for a lot of things (I want the "Home" button to be the "TiVO" button), so it required a lot of remapping. One thing to keep in mind is that for TiVO DVR, the remote is only IR, not RF, and the IR range is on the remote is not fantastic nor as responsive. If you are like me and use OTA, getting the - to work is major pain and usually required pressing the button assigned to forward twice to make it show up, but still no guarantee. However, with the reprogramming of buttons (I made some of the color buttons do skip forward/back), you can get almost everything you have a TiVO DVR remote doing (unless you have a Slide Remote like me, but I guess I'll keep the regular TV remote around for RF and typing times when needed). I even made the "Stop" button do "Zoom", so you have to be creative!


With the TiVO Stream 4K+, it is not a listed device but I took the advice of someone earlier in this thread and made it an NVidia Shield. It's Android TV, so no difference. However, a lot of the predefined buttons are not recognized by the Stream 4K+. I found for many of the functions that seemed to be available, they did not actually work when programmed into the Remote directly. Instead, the best thing I found to do was to use some Android function that was not going to be used (Mute, +, =, etc...) and assign those to particular buttons on the remote. Then I used the Button Mapper app to make it do what I wanted, including some that do multiple functions. Now that I have dedicated Play/Pause/RW/FW keys away from the directional keys and I've used all of the extra keys to do functions I want, I find that I actually have more keys than I need and some are doing nothing right now. Also, I did program the channel buttons with the built-in Channel Up/Down, but it has not worked on any of the apps like LiveTV, Pluto, etc.... Since I don't have Sling, I can't try it out in the TiVO Stream app or the Sling app, and it is going to be until August when I have an HDHomeRun to try it on that app, Plex, and Channels. More work may need to be done, but for now they are useless button.

I will say all of the above took me about 4-5 hours, and I found a couple of little things today that I was able to quickly fix. If there was a way to save these setups and just share them with the world, I would, but there isn't, so have fun! The remote doesn't feel as good as a TiVO remote, but works real well at being a lot of different remotes in one with a straight focus on the TV-room. You could program this to be the one remote for all rooms since you can tell it to use different TV/AV settings depending on what you select, but I don't see the need. It is nicely focused and the best Android TV remote I've found so far, although the lack of keyboard means you'll still want to keep one of those around as well.


----------



## MScottC

babsonnexus said:


> I got mine on Friday (open box, 40% off no less, came brand new). It takes A LOT to get it set up right, but once you do it is wonderful. Some tips from my experience:
> 
> 
> Set up your TV and AV System first and then hide them. Make sure if you want to change how any button functions, do it first. For instance, on my Samsung TV the default action was "Power", which you would think would be fine. However, that does not turn the TV off. For that, I needed to change the action to "Power Switch" or something like that. A lot of little things to look our for on this that you'll want to make sure work right before you add other equipment.
> 
> 
> For each other thing you add (IE, TiVO Bolt, TiVO Stream 4K+), you are going to have to tell it each time what you want it to do for the Power and Volume buttons. This is why getting those right at the beginning is so important because if the button does not do what you want it it to do, you are going to have to also go back and reprogram each individual thing that uses that button press.
> 
> 
> This brings me to Macros. As an example, I want the Power button turn on/off both my TV and AV system. It is actually pretty simple to set these macros up and it is one of the options of a button. As a point here, if you are reprogramming what a button does, first erase what it does, then add something new. Also, on the remote, make sure you have selected the thing you want to program to. Even though in the app you may be programming the TiVO, if you have DVD player selected on the remote it will actually be changing that.
> 
> 
> With TiVO DVR units, I found it was pretty spot on. However, there were a few problems. For instance, even though there is a button already programmed to "back", whatever it does is not the "back" function. I had to teach it from the original remote, which required switching from RF to IR mode. It was pretty painless, but you only realize what needs to change when you do it. The color buttons are the same as TiVO and are programmed to be those things, but they are not in the same order. I also did not like the default choices for a lot of things (I want the "Home" button to be the "TiVO" button), so it required a lot of remapping. One thing to keep in mind is that for TiVO DVR, the remote is only IR, not RF, and the IR range is on the remote is not fantastic nor as responsive. If you are like me and use OTA, getting the - to work is major pain and usually required pressing the button assigned to forward twice to make it show up, but still no guarantee. However, with the reprogramming of buttons (I made some of the color buttons do skip forward/back), you can get almost everything you have a TiVO DVR remote doing (unless you have a Slide Remote like me, but I guess I'll keep the regular TV remote around for RF and typing times when needed). I even made the "Stop" button do "Zoom", so you have to be creative!
> 
> 
> With the TiVO Stream 4K+, it is not a listed device but I took the advice of someone earlier in this thread and made it an NVidia Shield. It's Android TV, so no difference. However, a lot of the predefined buttons are not recognized by the Stream 4K+. I found for many of the functions that seemed to be available, they did not actually work when programmed into the Remote directly. Instead, the best thing I found to do was to use some Android function that was not going to be used (Mute, +, =, etc...) and assign those to particular buttons on the remote. Then I used the Button Mapper app to make it do what I wanted, including some that do multiple functions. Now that I have dedicated Play/Pause/RW/FW keys away from the directional keys and I've used all of the extra keys to do functions I want, I find that I actually have more keys than I need and some are doing nothing right now. Also, I did program the channel buttons with the built-in Channel Up/Down, but it has not worked on any of the apps like LiveTV, Pluto, etc.... Since I don't have Sling, I can't try it out in the TiVO Stream app or the Sling app, and it is going to be until August when I have an HDHomeRun to try it on that app, Plex, and Channels. More work may need to be done, but for now they are useless button.
> 
> I will say all of the above took me about 4-5 hours, and I found a couple of little things today that I was able to quickly fix. If there was a way to save these setups and just share them with the world, I would, but there isn't, so have fun! The remote doesn't feel as good as a TiVO remote, but works real well at being a lot of different remotes in one with a straight focus on the TV-room. You could program this to be the one remote for all rooms since you can tell it to use different TV/AV settings depending on what you select, but I don't see the need. It is nicely focused and the best Android TV remote I've found so far, although the lack of keyboard means you'll still want to keep one of those around as well.


This appears to be a great informative post, except it's missing a key item. This is a thread about the TiVo 4KStream remote, however I don't think that's what you're talking about here. Could you please specify what remote you are talking about.


----------



## babsonnexus

MScottC said:


> This appears to be a great informative post, except it's missing a key item. This is a thread about the TiVo 4KStream remote, however I don't think that's what you're talking about here. Could you please specify what remote you are talking about.


You should probably follow the thread backwards as I was replying to someone who was recommending a specific remote to use with the Stream 4K and elsewhere.



JOHN JUEHRS said:


> Great Remote





Alex_7 said:


> woah, where can i order this?





rczrider said:


> $50 on Amazon





JOHN JUEHRS said:


> https://www.amazon.com/SofaBaton-U1-Smartphone-Entertainment-Compatible/dp/B07XG1HT7G


----------



## MScottC

Perhaps I should... but it would have been a lot simpler had you just simply said "I got my sofabaton on Thursday..."


----------



## Johnwashere

JOHN JUEHRS said:


> Anyone know why my volume buttons dont work?


On your tivo streak 4k remote? My volume wont work either. I have a crappy Sceptre 4k 50" tv from walmart (this is for my office setup) and the tivo stream 4k remote will power it on/off but not the volume. I checked to make sure all the CEC settings on the tv were enabled and plugged into the correct HDMI too. I tried the manual programing tips from youtube, but couldnt get it to work... Pretty annoying.


----------



## brotherali

JOHN JUEHRS said:


> https://www.amazon.com/SofaBaton-U1-Smartphone-Entertainment-Compatible/dp/B07XG1HT7G


At that point arent you better with a harmony remote? I use the harmony smart universal remote (I think it was like $70 on sale) and has the benefit of an IR blaster (with wifi connectivity) - dont even have to aim the remote.


----------



## crazy_vag

Lack of dedicated play/pause ff/rw is not an issue in any of the apps. I like the extra simplicity and it makes total sense to use arrows while video is playing. 

I'd prefer the remote to be simpler by ditching the number keys and maybe adding a dedicated Amazon and other apps buttons.


----------



## MickeS

Why are the number buttons never working in any apps? I don't understand why they even exist on this remote.


----------



## foghorn2

MickeS said:


> Why are the number buttons never working in any apps? I don't understand why they even exist on this remote.


Right, way are they there when you dont even have play/pause, ffwd, rew ?

They already said they wont support the DVRs


----------



## newappz

crazy_vag said:


> Lack of dedicated play/pause ff/rw is not an issue in any of the apps. I like the extra simplicity and it makes total sense to use arrows while video is playing.
> 
> I'd prefer the remote to be simpler by ditching the number keys and maybe adding a dedicated Amazon and other apps buttons.


Airy TV requires Play/Pause button to switch to full screen.


----------



## MickeS

Has anyone gotten the volume control to work? If so, how? I need them to control the AV receiver volume, but nothing happens. CEC is on.


----------



## newappz

MickeS said:


> Has anyone gotten the volume control to work? If so, how? I need them to control the AV receiver volume, but nothing happens. CEC is on.


Couple things to check, all options CEC is enabled TS4K, AV receiver CEC is set, newer type of HDMI cable, I think minimum v1.4


----------



## crazy_vag

MickeS said:


> Has anyone gotten the volume control to work? If so, how? I need them to control the AV receiver volume, but nothing happens. CEC is on.


Does your TV control volume of your AV volume via CEC? I have a soundbar connected via ARC. When I first set it up, TS4K controlled it out of the box. I recently did a factory reset since casting wasn't working and the volume control no longer worked. However, 3-4 days later, I noticed it working again.


----------



## emurray

I have two Samsung Smart TVs and Sonos soundbars with TS4Ks attached to each and the volume works with one of them but not the other. I've installed and reinstalled, rebooted, restarted, you name it and nothing will make the volume work on one of the TVs. ‍♀

I love the number pad on the TS4K remote because we have parental controls activated on most of our streaming services and it's much easier to enter the PIN with the numeric keypad.


----------



## dbpaddler

MickeS said:


> Has anyone gotten the volume control to work? If so, how? I need them to control the AV receiver volume, but nothing happens. CEC is on.


Did you go to the remote settings and set it up? The menu is pretty straightforward.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

